# quick pics



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

heres a quick pic of my reds. i might shoot a feeding video later on in the day. which native should i feed them? the natives are probably 5" +


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

cool fish!!! love your p's!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice reds... I would feed them the sunfish in the 2nd pic first. The pumpkinseed in the first pic is kinda cool. I used to have one a looooong time ago that looked better and had more color than a green terror.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice fish


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cool man, that one pygo looks pretty dark


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

thanks. i dont have lights for my tank. no money. wasted all of it on prom.

how do i upload a video? its quick time i think.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

nice reds.. about how big are they?


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

around 6-8"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

k7q said:


> thanks. i dont have lights for my tank. no money. wasted all of it on prom.
> 
> how do i upload a video? its quick time i think.
> [snapback]1036562[/snapback]​


go on putfile.com and post the link


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good, healthy lookin' fish.


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=P10100011231&width=320

its bad quality and i dont kno how to edit it. let me know if it works


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

It works alot of reflection though thanks for sharing


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

your fish llo great !!! nice colors


----------

